# got in to Long Beach option in Theory and Practice of Cinema



## jzeito (Apr 22, 2010)

So I didn't get in to the production option at CSULB, which is what I really wanted. Does anyone know how their Theory and Practice for Cinema is? Because I didn't get in to the production program, I am considering going to Northridge. Their program is more hands on production, right? Btw, I am transferring and I got in as a pre CTVA major. 

Any comments about this? Is CSULB still a better film school even though my major would be in Theory and Practice?


----------



## Oquendo (Apr 23, 2010)

i got into the production major, but professor brian lane was saying how you guys will have better chances getting jobs in the industry since your focus is more on the literacy of cinema....i believe you can/will be taking production classes, so you should be good either way...

at northridge, there is a possibility you will might stay an extra semester or two because you will have to take more pre-req's, but idk..talk to counselor.

both are solid schools, btw. northridge has a great location for tv productions.


----------



## jzeito (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks for replying. 

Do you think that Long Beach is more reputable than Northridge? I know that Norhtridge is close to all the studios but does that really help? Like is there special internships and stuff to Northridge because they are so close to Warner Bros. and all that?

One thing that sounds nice about Northridge is that they have the CTVA Living Community, where all the film students live. It has editing bay and green screen room in the actual dorm.


----------



## Oquendo (Apr 25, 2010)

Both schools offer internships. In fact, majority of schools that offer film-related majors offer internships....

CSULB is definitely one of the more "prestigious" cal-states. I think its ranked in overall achievement:

1.CSU-SLO
2.CSU-LB
3.CSU-SD

My friend goes to CSUN; he said he likes it there. In fact, he went to SUNDANCE, although I am not sure if it was because of the program or his talent.  Since they are close to Burbank, I'd assume they'd get connections there.

CSULB has pretty top-notch facilities as well, so they are both equally great. Do yourself a favor and tour both campuses, and see how you like each of their philosophies, then make your decision.


----------



## jzeito (Apr 26, 2010)

I know that Long Beach's production program is reputable, but what about their Theory and Cinema Practice? Would I be better off studying production at Northridge or Theory practice at Long Beach?

I will try to visit the campuses soon.


----------



## Oquendo (Apr 26, 2010)

> Originally posted by jzeito:
> Would I be better off studying production at Northridge or Theory practice at Long Beach.



Sorry. I can't make that decision for you. Both programs will help you regardless, and when you graduate you will 99% most likely end up lobbying for assistant work either way. 

You have to ask yourself: do I want to learn film aesthetics and learn to think analytically about movies? 

Or do I want so spend my college money on making student short films and get technical experience?

Take comfort in knowing no matter what, you will have a chance to make movies. It's just the title of your degree that speaks this fact.

Good luck.


----------

